# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Phần mềm soạn thảo các câu đố chữ và trò chơi đố chữ!!!

## ocean123

Mình có 1 số thắc mắc mong mọi người giúp đỡ.
Đề bài như sau: Làm 1 phần mềm giống *trò chơi đố chữ* trên đường lên đỉnh *Olympia*. Giải các ô chữ hàng ngang để tìm ra ô chữ hàng dọc. 
Gồm 2 phần:
- Phần thứ 1: Cho phép người dùng *soạn thảo câu đố chữ*. Với mỗi ô chữ hàng ngang hay dọc ta có thể có nhiều cấp độ gợi ý. Có thể quản lý các câu đố theo chủ đề. Giao diện soạn thảo là *giao diện đồ hoạ tương tác*. Người dùng có thể *kéo, dịch các ô chữ sang trái, phải hay lên xuống*.
- Phần thứ 2: Cho phép người dùng *chọn câu đố và thực hiện giải đố*. Trò chơi cần được *giới hạn về thời gian*.

Đây là bài tập lập trình hướng đối tượng của mình và ngôn ngữ sử dụng là C#. Nhiệm vụ bây giờ của mình là *thiết kế chi tiết các lớp* và tìm hiểu về cách làm để cho người dùng có thể *kéo dịch các ô chữ*. Mình làm nhưng thấy khó khăn và mơ hồ quá. Rất mong mọi người gợi ý giúp cho mình cách thực hiện?/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Xin cám ơn nhiều

----------


## giangmaster1412

Mình cũng đang làm nó
nhưng chưa có gì sáng sửa cả
mới đuợc 1 vài thứ
chúng ta trao đổi thêm với nhau nhse
yahoo
tesulakata
thân

----------

